# DarkSiders II



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

THQ have confirmed that Darksiders 2's story will take place in the same time period as the first game, only this time players will take control of the Horseman Death, instead of his brother War. The game will, also, take place in an entirely new area that has been confirmed to be about twice the size as the first.

Release Date:E3 2011

Tech2 Photos : E3 2011: Darksiders II


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: DarkSider II Dicussion Thread*

The pics look great 
Lets see how it launches in E3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: DarkSider II Dicussion Thread*

I think it is Q3  

And, this game goes to the must play list. With War, its pride. With death.. I think that perspective will change. Hope they will fix the rough edges that cramped the 1st game a bit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: DarkSider II Dicussion Thread*

^^Guys after looking at the screen shots do u think the graphics is optimized then previous one?

also did u all completed Darksiders?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: DarkSider II Dicussion Thread*

Another thread title issue. 

Its Darksider*s* with a "s" at the end.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: DarkSider II Dicussion Thread*

^^Oops 

here is the official trailor 
YouTube - ‪Darksiders 2: Official Announcement Trailer‬&rlm;


----------



## Ricky (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: DarkSider II Dicussion Thread*

Well, the story should begin where it ended in Darksiders , there were 3 more horseman coming and the Horseman wants to continue the war with the help of others. 

Its a must play game with combination of things from various games. I am waiting for Darksiders II !


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Want some new cool powers...


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Yet to play the first game. Waiting for steam sale :/


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Your wish has come true.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Already bought it and last boss fight is left. I don't feel like completing this game because it's just so awesome that I wish it never ends.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

sorry for the bump




Faun said:


> Already bought it and *last boss fight is left*. I don't feel like completing this game because it's just so awesome that I wish it never ends.



who


Spoiler



abbadon?



Strangely OP didnt update this thread
i'l do it 


*Info*
The game will reportedly take place across an entirely *new ensemble of maps, confirmed to be double in cumulative size to that of its predecessor. The game will also feature the remaining two horsemen (Fury and Strife)* in some capacity. The game will take Death across multiple dungeons and city hubs. City hubs feature NPCs who can give out side quests etc. In the July 2011 issue of Game Informer, the cover feature details that one city hub will connect to a number of dungeons and that *one city area will feature more dungeons than the whole of Darksiders I. Loot will also be included, dropping from encounters as rewards ranging from 12 different armor piece categories, which can have different enchantments and may power up Death's Wrath Powers.Also it has been confirmed that there will be an Angel area and a Demon area in the game both areas will have NPCs and merchants.*
Darksiders 2 starts at nearly the same time as the start of the first Darksiders. After War is convicted and sent back to Earth by the Charred Council, they inform the other three Horseman of his fate. *The Horseman Death, knowing that his brother War is the most honorable and incorruptible of the four, and would never have started the Apocalypse early, flies into a rage. Believing his brother is victim of a conspiracy, Death defies the Council's orders and sets out on a personal mission to find proof of his brother's innocence. Death travels to the Nether Realms*, a place between Heaven and Hell, to call in favors from powerful beings that rule the realm. *Death thinks the only way he can prove his brothers innocence is to resurrect the human race.*


*Preorder Bonuses *
THQ has revealed the preorder bonuses.


Spoiler



Users who pre-order through GAME and Gamestation in the UK and GameStop in the US will receive the 'Death Rides' pack. The pack features over two hours of exclusive side-quests where players can explore more of the Maker's Realm and Dead Plains areas.

Amazon pre-orders in both the UK and US will receive the 'Deadly Despair' pack, which allows players to cross the game's world faster with a speed boost for Death's horse, Despair.

Best Buy in the US and an as-yet unspecified UK retailer will offer the 'Angel of Death' pack for pre-orders. The pack includes armour and weapons for Death with an angel-inspired design, as well as a purple visual trail following Death's crow.


but sadly none of this is available in india


The game is confirmed to be part of planned Darksiders Series sequels.

*Collector's Edition*.
THQ has confirmed a collector's edition which will include:


Replica Life sized Death Mask
Original Soundtrack
Hardcover Art book
Shadow of Death Armor and Scythe set
Argul's Tomb DLC

CE pic


Spoiler



*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120310144135/darksiders/images/thumb/a/ae/Darksiders_II_CE_beautyshot.jpg/546px-Darksiders_II_CE_beautyshot.jpg



*Darksiders II: Death Strikes Part I - Official Video*
[YOUTUBE]XVoVKQn-4fI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Official release date confirmed

14 Aug 2012


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Better than god of war


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Available for pre-order in flipkart
Darksiders II game | Game | Flipkart.com PC

Costs 999/-


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Nice pricing of game.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Better Option:== Home | Darksiders II |Pre-order |Darksiders II

*blog.game4u.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/DarksidersII-mousepadDiscription.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

Oh yes, it's steam linked


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

wow next week is nearby for its release


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: DarkSiders II Dicussion Thread*

'Darksiders II' Will Feature Arena Mode, New Game Plus - Forbes


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2012)

Launch program,

*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/480982_10151007785428170_168606702_n.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Well new game plus mode is not a concern for me but the SP should be very good.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 15, 2012)

Any one started playing this game?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Any one started playing this game?



Not yet..but will soon


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 16, 2012)

textures are bad.But gameplay is rock solid.Loving it.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 16, 2012)

Getting '*Application was unable to start correctly*' error while starting the Darksiders2.exe.

nVidia drivers and PhysX are latest (beta version though).


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> *textures are bad*.But gameplay is rock solid.Loving it.



I am getting hope.. Will this game run smoothly in fhd(1920X1080) on the below config?

*
i5-2450 , 8GB DDR3 1333 Mhz, 5200 rpm HDD , AMD Radeon™ HD 6630M*


----------



## masterkd (Aug 16, 2012)

^FullHD..doubtful..give it a try though!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 16, 2012)

After long time started gaming yesterday , wow really cool . The RPG type is really good crazy moves with death . Now playing the reaching the TREE OF LIFE ! 

PS - Love Death , really cool character & motivating one .

One thing i wana know y the game is too small size comparing to first darksiders


----------



## sunnyhj (Aug 16, 2012)

This game is very BAD CONSOLE PORT. No GFX settings like AA etc.. i can live with that..but there is no option for Custom controls.. story wise it is quite good though. hope they provide the patch for this game soon or it will just ruin the gameplay for many 

All this wall climbing/running  etc reminds me of Prince of Persia.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> I am getting hope.. Will this game run smoothly in fhd(1920X1080) on the below config?
> 
> *
> i5-2450 , 8GB DDR3 1333 Mhz, 5200 rpm HDD , AMD Radeon™ HD 6630M*



At full HD on high details. No. 
Run at med low settings and lower the resolution.



sunnyhj said:


> This game is very BAD CONSOLE PORT. No GFX settings like AA etc.. i can live with that..but there is no option for Custom controls.. story wise it is quite good though. hope they provide the patch for this game soon or it will just ruin the gameplay for many
> 
> All this wall climbing/running  etc reminds me of Prince of Persia.



Just play the game for a bit longer. You'll get used to controls.


----------



## sunnyhj (Aug 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> At full HD on high details. No.
> Run at med low settings and lower the resolution.
> 
> 
> ...




yeah i'm playing this even with the crappy controls..never liked defaults... 

How to change High-Low setting? I can't seem to find that ingame. i tried forcing AA through Catalyst control but it messed up the game..stops rendering death and all while AA is on.



Found how to CUSTOM MAP CONTROLS  here is the guy explaining it

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=drZuoCnJ_js


Go to Inventory 'Press O'..there u'll find key-bindings


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 17, 2012)

Just started playing 1280X720.


----------



## digitfan (Aug 17, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> I am getting hope.. Will this game run smoothly in fhd(1920X1080) on the below config?
> 
> *
> i5-2450 , 8GB DDR3 1333 Mhz, 5200 rpm HDD , AMD Radeon™ HD 6630M*


had it been a desktop I would have said  yes.but still I won't say no.you can always try.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 18, 2012)

Entered CITY OF DEAD 

really very big game ! but i  feel the battle is quiet small i dont face enough enemies . Also the side quest are large in numbers . The gameplay play may be more than DARKSIDERS 1


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 18, 2012)

Devs said the game will take 20-25hours to beat. Which is quite more than what Darksiders had offered(~20hours), I think. And if coupled with side quests and hidden treasures, it will be >40, I guess.


BTW, why is thq is being such a phony? All we get is a X360 port just with a resolution slider? 



damngoodman999 said:


> One thing i wana know y the game is too small size comparing to first darksiders




They have implemented better compression techniques I guess.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 18, 2012)

is this game worth a try..haven't played the first part ?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 18, 2012)

Someone upload screenies please!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't played this part but the first part was really good.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2012)

Just started playing. These couple of hours gonna be good 

Just started playing. These couple of hours gonna be good


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Just started playing. These couple of hours gonna be good



Me too awesome Game play i am nearly at the end of story but the puzzles are really hard when u progress through story.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2012)

Wallpaper material
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8425/7809397718_df05d7fb28_c.jpg

Way to Tree of Life:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8293/7809403568_fec423aeb8_c.jpg

Got pwned by Gorewood:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8443/7809400100_0788132789_c.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 19, 2012)

Messed up port? 

@faun, nice screens, the second picture looks beautiful!

I wasn't able to play the first part..really bad port, couldn't get more than 15fps.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 19, 2012)

^ Actually, quite a good port. Just that there aren't any customization options. Runs pretty smooth though 

All the players, force the graphic settings from your GPU control panel. The visuals improved quite a bit after I cranked all the settings up in nVidia control Panel. Game looks gorgeous now.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2012)

Game looks good to me in screenies.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2012)

Defeated Gorewood at level8. He is the antagonist in one of the side quests.

Some more screenshots:

Game is artistically done, the sudden transitions in hue, saturations are so well done and the attention to detail. Albeit human models are not that detailed but very impressive world design:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7278/7812241506_0301da37b7_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8288/7812168124_58bc947da7_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8443/7812079626_1cd5a7e20a_c.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7247/7812027472_881d2597be_c.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7277/7811491170_47948f4a98_c.jpg

Gharn:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8425/7812126876_6a90f3c395_c.jpg

Another side quest:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7137/7812013090_31160985ba_c.jpg

Scythe and a heavy secondary weapon combo complements well for the last blow:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/7812005526_6a3be01e4d_c.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7248/7811895530_209f2ed783_c.jpg

Karkinos (reminds me of previous Spider queen boss fight in Darksiders 1)
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8292/7811869498_d161fca86a_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8427/7811821944_950c58156f_c.jpg

Thane (seems to be Ulthane's elder brother):
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8307/7811736872_594680aa28_c.jpg

Gorewood (be sure to get a high damage long range weapon and dodge those vine attacks):
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8427/7811700586_d65e66502e_c.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/7811591226_d542e6a328_c.jpg


Riding a fellow construct:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8155/7811515180_ede7aeacc8_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8427/7811527668_6a6f88426d_c.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the screens people. Decided not to play. LOL


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Have u defeated the Biggest Guardian the music was epic during the fight


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2012)

graphics are just like Kingdoms of Amalur:The Reckoning
same goes for the gameplay


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 19, 2012)

Completed the game now 



Spoiler



really ! not satisfied with the ending . also the final boss is very easy .



but hard puzzle game !


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Thanks for the screens people. Decided not to play. LOL



And I decided to play.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 20, 2012)

I am 14hours into the game now. In the city of the dead now. It now started feeling repetitive. Also, boss fighters are laughably easy in Medium difficulty.

Right now, I am in the City of Dead searching for some guy. The irony is, I was expecting kind of like, a city. But actually city of the dead is just another dungeon.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, boss fights are easy so far. Defeated Guardian and now to the Tree of Life. Darksiders 1 had challenging boss fights.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Darksiders 1 had challenging boss fights.


This game has also challenging fights one is:
Lair of the Deposed King(u have to fight Iced Deposed king) i think its hard 
and the puzzles are Damn Hard! if u have playing first time


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2012)

Is 1080p resolution supported?



abhidev said:


> is this game worth a try..haven't played the first part ?



Play the 1st part to get the story....


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Is 1080p resolution supported?


Yes.

Some more screenshots:

Construct Hulk
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8425/7817916394_cae6606913_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8293/7817902946_852a308e78_c.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7256/7817890114_c159bd47d9_c.jpg

Reaper form in final execution sequence
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/7817865256_7bec55c692_c.jpg

Old one:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7817807172_8922ebc812_c.jpg

This puzzle took me some time:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8445/7817718842_f0b68bf238_c.jpg

Corrupted Custodian
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7256/7817691268_d66e154ed6_c.jpg

First time used Reaper Form on Corrupted Custodian:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7122/7817676662_48624841e6_c.jpg

The Guardian, epic boss !
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8424/7817565626_504979743f_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8421/7817598474_02d0e52926_c.jpg

After tree of life, everything is dead here
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8441/7817266142_4c7c74d0fe_c.jpg


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 20, 2012)

I ended the game epic experience must play


----------



## masterkd (Aug 20, 2012)

Gameplay is good..though I sometimes feel Darksiders I was better..however its a mixed feelings..But one thing is for certain..its a bad PC port of a console game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2012)

^Did u get any bugs while playing?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 20, 2012)

According to me there is a bug :After talked to lilith when I tried to continue  main quest , the phasewalker didn't work ( i shot at the disk but nothing happened ). ,i restarted the game but its still not opened so i delete my save games and completed the whole game again(I have 25 hour of play All in vain) this time i succeed in opening the Portal

Solution to Bug:

1: Don`t go to the Area if u haven`t  acquired the Phase walker Ability Yet.
2:After talking to this Lady Demon u acquire Phase walker Ability
*gamingtrend.com/wp-content/screenshots/darksiders-ii-review/Darksiders_II_OnlineReview_Lilith.jpg?cda6c1

*Guys! whats the shortcut key for closing the Portal on keyboard*?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2012)

The Maul
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8433/7825593662_8a8936a5f6_c.jpg

Drangon
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7271/7825505994_ef87117bc9_c.jpg

The Eternal Throne
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8305/7825497990_d3245457e1_c.jpg

Dragons
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8295/7825451464_8588ce4423_c.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7136/7825262084_e5e9f67f4a_c.jpg

The Arena
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8433/7825430986_9c0c981c66_c.jpg

Scarab Hulk
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8304/7825357922_62906ef64f_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8430/7825341870_05d4b91b56_c.jpg

Gnashor (get near him and smash him with the heaviest weapon)
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8304/7825317962_59e4162f82_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8308/7825302116_064daaf4a0_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7825293134_211ef57198_c.jpg

Leaving The Arena
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7126/7825268402_c1242e8675_c.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

game perfectly playable using KB+Mouse or do I need to have a xbox 360 controller ??


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2012)

Never tried it with kb+mouse. But IMO analog keys gives more control.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2012)

Well hack n slash are meant to be played with a controller. KB and mouse control won't be that good for sure.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> game perfectly playable using KB+Mouse or do I need to have a xbox 360 controller ??


Hack&Slash & Arcade Games are heavily enjoyable on controller.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2012)

Faun said:


> Never tried it with kb+mouse. But IMO analog keys gives more control.





gameranand said:


> Well hack n slash are meant to be played with a controller. KB and mouse control won't be that good for sure.





Zangetsu said:


> Hack&Slash & Arcade Games are heavily enjoyable on controller.



Ok .. guys .. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

Its the button hammering and all that makes it pain to play on KB. I had tried playing DMC4 using kb and mouse. Terrible experience.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow the screenshots looks really nice. They don't look that good on mobile at all.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Vigil Promises Fixes For Janky PC Darksiders II In 'The Weeks To Come'



> We are working on fixes for a number of bugs which can potentially block progression that have come to our attention, while also exploring adding additional features you have been asking for. This work includes vsync updates, improved shadow map resolution, X-axis options and additional keyboard mapping options (amongst other community requests). We hope to roll out a number of patches to address these issues in the weeks to come.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 24, 2012)

Now in the City of Angels. No.. I am talking about Los Angeles. 


Feeling kind of boring now. Also, had to allot time to study. I am finding difficult to spare the time for the game.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 28, 2012)

Woah good gfx! Started playing sadly you cant tweak the settings ;(


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ means we can't change any gfx/audio/gameplay options  ?? - even not the resolution and refresh rate ??


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2012)

^^Yes, resolution can be changed.

I still consider POP WW to be a better game in the same league. This was fun too but the story and epicness in POP WW was better.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the info. BTW, here's a new patch for the game :

Good Guy Vigil Fixes Darksiders 2 Bugs, Compatibility For PC



> PC Patch #2 Details:
> 
> • In this patch your key mappings will revert to defaults.
> 
> ...



and here's *the most interesting part* :



> Supposedly, there will be yet another patch inbound to add more graphics tweaking options and further compatibility to give PC gamers a few more options to play the game the way it was meant to be played on PC



so I'll wait till they release the patch no. 3.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2012)

Encountered these:



> • You can now sacrifice items below the 3rd row in the Possessed Weapon menu.
> 
> • Target Reticules align properly at all screen resolutions.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 29, 2012)

But no doubt the game is fun .
According to me this segment feels cheap-When you press shift and focus on a enemy there name comes up in red.That looks lame,They should work on it :/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone have tried the patch ? it's a 3GB patch, they release the whole game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

Well POP series had one of the best story till date and game was also awesome. But lets leave it to that and move on and enjoy other games.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

guys I'm confused, whether to get sleeping dogs or darksiders II??


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2012)

get both  they are based on different story - anyway, this may help you decide :
UK chart: Sleeping Dogs denies Darksiders 2 &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## gameranand (Sep 1, 2012)

@ dan4u
totally depends on your preference. If you are hack n slash fan get DS2 else get SD.


----------



## 50103 (Sep 3, 2012)

Darksiders  2 is waay larger than P.O.P.   ....


----------



## RBX (Oct 31, 2012)

Started playing yesterday. Quite disappointing graphics, and improving shadow quality greatly affects the frame rate - my GT540M isn't exactly made for great gaming experience but I still don't expect games with such graphics to embarrass it. I believe they didn't optimize the game for PC.

On the gameplay - I must have played 6-7 hours by now and am not quite enjoying it. For me either War was a better character to play with or the moves upgrades were better in Darksiders I, not sure, maybe both.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 31, 2012)

^you got the 3.2 GB patch that solves a lot of pc bugs?


----------



## RBX (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, update 4. I've tried SGSSAA on many games with better graphics and they ran smoother, this one starts lagging with little application of AA, or improvement in shadow quality. Can't compare to pre-patch performance as I immediately applied the patch but it would be better if devs start working harder on PC ports.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2012)

i just installed the Game today and its auto-downloading a 1gb patch for ds2 but actually the patch is suppossed to be 3.2 gb right?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes^^


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2012)

ok.......
so after downloading this 1.3 gb patch do i immediately have to dl 3.2 gb patch or do i have a choice?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't know the version which I have it's only needed 3.2 GB patch and the patch was release after ending this game. So didn't apply.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2012)

i think its finding some kind of error with my game while installing it showed total size 5.6 gb
it stops on 4.7 gb and says game is finished installing etc and it needs to download a patch
on download bar it shows 4.7 gb out of 5.6 gb is downloading


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2012)

Similar thing happened with me. I did not check though the size of the d/; took 1.5 hrs for it. 

Playing it since then, no issues.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2012)

Its been 2-3 weeks I'm playing this game. Still ways to go. And, why not!!!
Look at the quests and lengths of quests! They are lots in number.

In first part we had side quests but not in such big numbers. Her we get main story, along with side quests, side quests of side quests...and two-three levels deep. Actually I'm enjoying these side quests too. Why? because of the awesome combat and powers of Death. I'm liking him more than War. Sure I miss the Sword but his *Scythe* and gauntlets actions are way cooler. Gameplay is 'again' inspired by so many already famous games that I should not waste more time in this. There is a story but I'm more interested in fights and treasure hunting.

They have revamped the weapon system for Death. Lots of choices for primary and secondary weapons. My fav. are "Possessed Scythes" and "Possessed Gauntlets". Because...then can be upgraded more to accompany even cooler moves or skills or extra features (health steal, wrath steal, reaper energy steal....)
Then special abilities. "Teleport slash" and "Harvest" are my fav. till now. 
And, the reaper form also gets upgraded with time to "Advanced Reaper"!!!

It would have been a pity if it were a short period where you hardly get to use all powers, weapons as it happened with "Batman : AC"; in the middle of the game Joker is dead, Batman is fully upgraded and nothing to do.....FFFFUUUU

So, quest thugs/monsters/semi bosses/bosses/mega bosses lotsa people to fight and test your weapon skill. Use various combination of Primary Weapon, Secondary Weapon, Body Armor, Talisman. If these boss fights do not satisfy you, fights in Crucible are waiting for you. Its like in game KBC...you fight for certain levels and after each checkpoint either you accept reward and leave arena or continue. If you die you get nothing.

Then for more there is puzzles. MAZE. I'm yet to enter there. Got most of the secret codes for the levels in "Soul-watever-maze'

Issues: Bought a new GFX card only to play this one in full HD but getting much lags. Now resolution is changed. Game lags at times, mouse pointer gets stuck or focus is reset. Rest is alright.

In short: POP might boast of having the best story (which is undeniable) and Witcher could boast of best GFX/Artwork with sword fighting (which also I agree) but best true-blue "Hack&Slash" is going to be "Darksiders" series *for me.*

Posting few screenshots.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XLX4XOX3RNA/ULeQBGkwumI/AAAAAAAAt_g/RR0DoN4uvus/s800/2012-11-18_00001.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-X2Pylvhu8Sw/ULeQFUSv8XI/AAAAAAAAt_4/VfqxLfRy38s/s800/2012-11-18_00004.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ismxC6jxN8Y/ULeQGnQoFfI/AAAAAAAAuAA/GIAmfsRi4H4/s800/2012-11-18_00005.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-LbUIWqzfmIw/ULeQIOoe3lI/AAAAAAAAuAI/VFH6OR1oMvs/s800/2012-11-18_00006.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-4_bEnx-Bal8/ULeQLD5kMhI/AAAAAAAAuAY/j9nIN188JJo/s800/2012-11-18_00008.jpg

Khel Khattam! This boss was a real PITA for me. Wasted hours to device a strategy to defeat it. 
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eUGGoMbaafY/ULeQTDaklqI/AAAAAAAAuBI/E8R_vSSnrwU/s800/2012-11-18_00014.jpg

Face your Death!
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-K15hpEndXPc/ULeQUTd2hnI/AAAAAAAAuBQ/40ck2BnH2Yk/s800/2012-11-18_00015.jpg

I was so overwhelmed with its size I just quit the game the moment the cutscene ended   Came back next day gathering courage and little hope.
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-PezTdvFvN4k/ULeQmOTPWgI/AAAAAAAAuCQ/s_sEtBvzLl0/s800/2012-11-24_00001.jpg

First stone!
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-QeeiigCRBVk/ULeQnfFB1XI/AAAAAAAAuCY/LnKI_jOXLnA/s800/2012-11-24_00002.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wBAfVc3GRtE/ULeQppVdhTI/AAAAAAAAuCo/MB43liqtoJI/s800/2012-11-24_00004.jpg

Nailed it!
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-vElvjHgu3qo/ULeQr84HZjI/AAAAAAAAuC4/xs2lig4lQ1Q/s800/2012-11-24_00006.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-5QLRjsxCUXI/ULeQy8lvoeI/AAAAAAAAuDo/EAFMhwmWUxk/s800/2012-11-29_00003.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-y2rldhyMLFE/ULeQ0HjcnvI/AAAAAAAAuDw/5SKpnjajFSM/s800/2012-11-29_00004.jpg

Another PITA. I took time to understand the mechanism. I have to press 'E' when it falls rather hitting it! I kept on hitting it and everytime it got back up with regenerated life. 
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hWSV5wERugA/ULeQ3pkKM4I/AAAAAAAAuEI/v_93iqbhH8E/s800/2012-11-29_00007.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-IEIyf1Ld9-Y/ULeQ47YVVOI/AAAAAAAAuEQ/iw_0zvM27ww/s800/2012-11-29_00008.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-VOaTjh8UUaU/ULeQ8Pp066I/AAAAAAAAuEo/ShvyiNheq98/s800/2012-11-29_00011.jpg

The End!
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-jqP3gOthvX0/ULeQ9AtdqPI/AAAAAAAAuEw/toHyWye589g/s800/2012-11-29_00012.jpg

Ghorn!
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-r1ZD7I-PTmk/ULeQ-aXlVKI/AAAAAAAAuE4/m1yHTNEoC00/s800/2012-11-29_00013.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8N29OhaoHF0/ULeRA3U4zmI/AAAAAAAAuFI/87muLkjUf3A/s800/2012-11-29_00015.jpg

Dead Ghorn!
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NmxYMyS3PhM/ULeRCGL-eoI/AAAAAAAAuFQ/Nf3WhI-YIBk/s800/2012-11-29_00016.jpg
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-JAmT2YyDAiA/ULeRDfjW1BI/AAAAAAAAuFY/jrRbpR9sTNY/s800/2012-11-29_00017.jpg
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-4hqzorN7vXI/ULeRErOmeHI/AAAAAAAAuFg/qGgmpd8uiRs/s800/2012-11-29_00018.jpg
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XBOOHhjbf9s/ULeRHFyMUPI/AAAAAAAAuFw/kLQ0f0MuNIc/s800/2012-11-29_00020.jpg
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-vEP234ZlxKE/ULeRIJvJwmI/AAAAAAAAuF4/LyCmdCdWtlI/s800/2012-11-29_00021.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2012)

Boss fights are easy except for Samael, took me 2 tries.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 7, 2012)

The gets pretty boring after sometime. Lame powers , same lame weapons. I just yielded the first member of the dead court. How far am I from the finish?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 11, 2012)

started game.justed killed crowfather


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ I thought you started the game 6 days ago.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 12, 2012)

1 day ago actually


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

anybody has any ide how to defeat beithir?
i always die because of the flame-trail


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 16, 2012)

Use teleport slash.Its an easy job. I did not even use any other weapon.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 17, 2012)

Press what then what???!!!
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/--b8E6_Dbkbo/UM86W9-UYfI/AAAAAAAAzsA/ehFgDebnlG0/s800/2012-12-03_00001.jpg

Archon,
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hkVIsWhOUGs/UM86ZTcJ0AI/AAAAAAAAzsQ/9bIPL8nqad4/s800/2012-12-03_00003.jpg

Jumping in joy,
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ZM4VNSnc4kw/UM86aR7oEcI/AAAAAAAAzsY/6zbP3fl8yB0/s800/2012-12-03_00004.jpg

Bolt from the blue
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-B3DWmgwMlgs/UM86b1NeDVI/AAAAAAAAzsg/x1AP3RuQasI/s800/2012-12-06_00001.jpg

The Scribe,
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/--46SlX-tIYo/UM86e2pjX0I/AAAAAAAAzsw/V-e-4XtNfC4/s800/2012-12-06_00003.jpg

Archon fight scene,
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-raZ85ApMZv8/UM86gMiXTaI/AAAAAAAAzs4/uCVfx9v9ys8/s800/2012-12-06_00004.jpg

Here I come,
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cJyJv9QF4x8/UM86hfttHeI/AAAAAAAAztE/4bVwx3IhE_Y/s800/2012-12-06_00005.jpg

Broke his heart, sorry 
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-pSBcxuqyJw0/UM86jjawzbI/AAAAAAAAztQ/qAcSHdpayNU/s800/2012-12-06_00007.jpg

This a**hole troubled me a lot.
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-mbQ5z7kRgz8/UM86lCtclAI/AAAAAAAAztY/Hb0uF2AVaQM/s800/2012-12-06_00008.jpg

Let me show you a magic...
Now you see the head,
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-iO7t622ywnk/UM86pNe3FII/AAAAAAAAztw/ytENMuDsocQ/s800/2012-12-17_00001.jpg

Now you don't,
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-zWQU0RLn2fw/UM86qVOzGBI/AAAAAAAAzt4/DNvmIU2uyak/s800/2012-12-17_00002.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice comments for the screenshots and of course nice screenshots also.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2013)

Started this game...
couldn't kill Gorewood as I m on level 4...
pls tell me the best weapons to use/buy & useless to sell.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys...how did u got through Arbiter's Maze
there are 10 levels (with each level going tough)
and if u die in any u have to start all over again 

suggestions?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2013)

No you don't have to startover.

When you die, you go back to the first chamber. Go to the secret book and access it again. It would show you your progress. Select the level you died and go to the portal. This time the portal would take you to that particular level.

b/w each level of Sould Arbiter's Maze has a loot (its the SECRET part)
Each level has two codes.
One leads you to next level another to the SECRET loot. Are you collecting the loots too?

I admit I cheated on the codes. Got 'em of from net but fought without help. one level one day 


b/w playing the DLCs too.
Will post screenshots later.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> No you don't have to startover.
> 
> When you die, you go back to the first chamber. Go to the secret book and access it again. It would show you your progress. Select the level you died and go to the portal. This time the portal would take you to that particular level.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info....I didn't read the book so thought that its all over again.

and yes I m getting the secret loots also...I have collected 16 scrolls (as there are 20).

and DLC is afterwards 

I m short of 4 BOD pages to complete chapter 4


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally completed (Excluding DLC)
*overall rating: 7/10*
graphics is ok (not so bad & good either specially textures)
sound is excellent (I really enjoyed the flute tune while roaming in forge lands...I guess I heard the same tune before (movie/game))
Boss fights are also awesome (plenty of boss fights).
Book of Dead Pages: 36/40 (so,I missed on tomb key)
Boatman's Coin: 97/100
GnoMad's Gnomes: 4/4 (very tough to spot)

Story is excellent & in relation with its previous part (I hope they release DS3 also in future)
Gameplay is fast paced (combos) & can be compared with other H&S games 

Gameplay time is huge (far longer than part I)..I spent 40+ hours to complete.

Boss fights are not that tough...but two boss fights are really PITA which are Soul Arbiters and the Deposed King...
out of these the latter is bit easy but Soul Arbiter's fight is a headache (I guess u agree with me on it)
but to tell u the truth the Final Boss is damn easy (2mins to beat) & I used Gnomad Scythes (I liked the laugh of Gnomad's while striking.. )

All in all I really njoyed spending time on it!

good game & must play for H&S fans.

*Update:* The Veil is the most beautiful level in the whole game 
I will start the two DLC's soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2013)

There are three DLCs
Abyssal Forge
Argul's Tomb
and
Demon Lord Belial

b/w don't start the DLC right away. Play the game from first with existing powers, in first miniboss fight (Ice Giant) you'll get a new secondary weapon (hammer).

And, what level are you when you finished the game?

And what is your fav. weapon combo for bossfights (considering you change the combo b4 every bossfight)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Are the DLCs worth playing ??


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2013)

Abyssal Forge is very short. You can skip it but Argul's tomb has pretty long missions and good boss fights. Demon Lord Belial is longer than Abyssal forge but shorter than Argul's tomb BUT contains more treasures.

Well, I liked this game very much and first time in my life I actually played DLCs of a game and bought upgrades. To me its good. If you like Darksiders title and its H&S style you could give a try to the DLCs.
Besides I'm intending to use the level 40 Talisman...I'm too curious to know what the fck does it do? I wasted too much gold earning it!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah well I do like Hack-n-Slash games and I liked DS also although haven't played this game thoroughly yet. Played for half an hour and then left, will give it a try one more time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> There are three DLCs
> Abyssal Forge
> Argul's Tomb
> and
> ...


Level 21

which Ice giant??is it main game or DLC?

also are u asking about the combo given in inventory menu?



gameranand said:


> Are the DLCs worth playing ??



Absolutely yes....don't miss them



check this graphics comparison:
PS3 vs XBOX360

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMcnu8gmm3c


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> which Ice giant??is it main game or DLC?


Main game, not DLC.
Start from start again.


> also are u asking about the combo given in inventory menu?


Weapon combo. When fighting which you choice of Primary weapon and secondary weapon?

Mine was ,
Primary> scythe: black demise
Secondary> claw: Achidna's Fangs


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Main game, not DLC.
> Start from start again.


but now is New Game+

again I have to complete the Main game (full) 




rhitwick said:


> Weapon combo. When fighting which you choice of Primary weapon and secondary weapon?
> 
> Mine was ,
> Primary> scythe: black demise
> Secondary> claw: Achidna's Fangs


I also use Black Demise...but my fav is Gnomad Scythes
Secondary: Sceptor of Deposed King

u got all BOD pages?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> but now is New Game+[/qute]
> Yes, New Game+ it is and you have to select that.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2013)

^Ok...will do that.

I have backed up the save game file before entering well of souls (which is in mydocuments folder)
but when I replace the save game files I still see the newgame+ but was expecting the save point before well of souls?



rhitwick said:


> Zangetsu said:
> 
> 
> > b/w this one particularly you'll get only in "New Game+"
> ...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2013)

IDK, how save game thing works for DarksidersII.

While fighting with Gorewood we both died at same time. I did not receive the sword/hammer or whatever the sh1t was and could not replay the quest.
The saving feature is not good. Every other game provides provision to SAVE in different slots, but not DS2. I really missed this option.



Zangetsu said:


> but its written there that its by Vulgrim after killing absalom


Did you get it? 

No, it was not Absolution...I'm sorry. Its "Lifebane".
*darksiders.wikia.com/wiki/Lifebane


> The Dark Fortress: Recieved after you have defeated the Ice Giant in New Game +


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2013)

^so lifebane is good..& I shud carry that to new DLC?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes...

Play the New Game+ till you get "Lifebane" which is just 5mins from start and then start DLCs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmm,one more thing did u tried/completed "The Crucible Stage" in the main game?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2013)

No. I went till 3 stages but the fights got tougher and kinda boring. So...its incomplete. 

And, I was not comfortable with the "Everything or nothing" option


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2013)

Damn...these are the released DLC 

     * The Demon Lord Belial
     * The Abyssal Forge
     * Argul's Tomb
     * Death Rides
     * Mortis Pack
     * Rusanov's Axe
     * Van Der Schmash Hammer
     * Fletcher's Crow Hammer
     * Mace Maximus
     * Angel of Death
     * Deadly Despair
     * Shadow of Death
     * Crucible Pass

I have completed only Argul's Tomb


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn...these are the released DLC
> 
> * The Demon Lord Belial
> * The Abyssal Forge
> ...



Whoa. I thought there would be one or two.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn...these are the released DLC
> 
> * The Demon Lord Belial
> * The Abyssal Forge
> ...



There are only three playable DLC or missions. Rest are either new weapons, armor sets or various mods.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh thats good then. I don't like weapons and armors much anyway.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2013)

got all the DLC's will start playing 

this is the first game I am playing DLC with


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

And I never start a game unless I have complete package.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2013)

Few more screenshots,

Corruption
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00001.jpg

Come on biatch! I'm ready...
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00002.jpg

Kill Corruption, step-by-step,
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00003.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00004.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00005.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00006.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00007.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00008.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00009.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00010.jpg

War vs Death in New Game +
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-24_00016.jpg

DLC:Forge Lands (The maker)
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2012-12-26_00001.jpg

Destroying the Heartstone of the machine
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-05_00001.jpg

Dying Machine
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-05_00002.jpg

DLC:Argul's Tomb
Fight with Argul (maybe, forgot its name)
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-29_00001.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-29_00004.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-29_00005.jpg

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-29_00006.jpg

Come on...meet Death!
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-29_00010.jpg

And, Death happens like this...First a somersault 
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-29_00011.jpg

Then a leap-of-faith
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-29_00012.jpg

Then cut horse's head
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-29_00018.jpg

Then the end! (I was this close to start over!)
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-29_00020.jpg

DLC: Demonlord Belial (Miniboss fight scene. Forgot its name)
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Darksiders2_Screenshhots/2013-01-30_00001.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Started The Abyssal Forge...

@rhitwick: DLC:Forge Lands (The maker) is the Mad Smith


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes...forgot its name


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2013)

Completed The Abyssal Forge

now starting The Demon Lord Belial


I don't understand the other packs??
* Death Rides
* Mortis Pack
* Rusanov's Axe
* Van Der Schmash Hammer
* Fletcher's Crow Hammer
* Mace Maximus
* Angel of Death
* Deadly Despair
* Shadow of Death
* Crucible Pass

how are they accessible?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 14, 2013)

These are various mods and new weapons. If you have them then they would arrive in your online mailbox (remember the Green serpent like statue having a book open?) Access it and get all the mods, weapons. Once you get them, they would automatically show up on weapons shelves (for weapons), in case of "Deadly Despair" the crow would turn purple from green (I bought it too   )

I hope you got my point.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2013)

Boss fight with Demon Lord Belial....



rhitwick said:


> These are various mods and new weapons. If you have them then they would arrive in your online mailbox (remember the Green serpent like statue having a book open?) Access it and get all the mods, weapons. Once you get them, they would automatically show up on weapons shelves (for weapons), in case of "Deadly Despair" the crow would turn purple from green (I bought it too   )
> 
> I hope you got my point.


do u know any source which gives info about each of them?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, in Steam store you can the details.

Outside Steam I've never searched...sorry.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2013)

^OK 

Completed Demon Lord Belial...final boss fight was quite tough....

so,thats complete the DS2..will play any other DLC (if it comes in future)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 28, 2013)

A pity this game won't get a sequel


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> A pity this game won't get a sequel


bcoz THQ bankruptcy


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> A pity this game won't get a sequel



It would be great if they continue with other two horseman.. Someone should have bought Vigil Games


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

Crytek USA to Buy Darksiders IP 


> Ex-Vigil personnel now residing at Crytek intend to make a bid on the Darksiders intellectual property because it belongs with its creators, according to a tweet by Crytek USA Corp. David Adams.
> 
> "Going to bid on Darksiders IP," Adams wrote. "Put 7 years of heart and soul into that franchise, and I think it belongs at home with its creators."


Imagine,Darksiders III made using CryEngine 3


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Crytek USA to Buy Darksiders IP
> 
> Imagine,Darksiders III made using CryEngine 3



They have gone nuts, nothing more.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> They have gone nuts, nothing more.



How?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How?



They are good at FPS so they should stick to it. Heck even in FPS they are screwing up let aside other genres.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> They are good at FPS so they should stick to it. Heck even in FPS they are screwing up let aside other genres.



Actually,Crytek USA is going to buy the Darksiders IP,Crytek USA is mainly crewed by Ex-Vigil Games(Darksiders's original Developer) employees
so most probably the next Darksiders will be made by Crytek USA guys who will bid for it in THQ's auctions


----------

